# route to spain



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Have been asked to recommend a route from Cherbourg to Malaga avoiding any snow Travelling early January This is for a friend who is travellng in his private car and not a motorhome Any overnight hotel stops would be appreciated Can anyone out there assist


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

probably not the answer you were looking for but

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk

is very good for route deciding. you can choose different types of route, like:

Allow Border Crossings
Favour motorways
Avoid tolls
Avoid Congestion Charge Zones 
Avoid off-road connections (ferry, train etc)

Quickest 
Shortest 
Economical 
Discovery


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Overnight stops*

Hi

For overnight stops, www.campanile.fr and www.ibishotel.com are two hotel chains - both 2 stars - and often located very close to the motorway.

Russell


----------

